# Would like some advice please



## omegachewy (Apr 4, 2013)

IB mentioned last in my initial pics I need more inferior and medial trap (im assuming this, bc superior are damn near to my ears). And yes, he is very right. I need help bringing them up. Ive recently started doing partial rows on hammer strength machine, moving just scapula and not arms, to really squeeze that area, but that's all I got. if anyone could please point me in a direction, ,maybe links or pics, I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## LuKiFeR (Apr 4, 2013)

omegachewy said:


> IB mentioned last in my initial pics I need more inferior and medial trap (im assuming this, bc superior are damn near to my ears). And yes, he is very right. I need help bringing them up. Ive recently started doing partial rows on hammer strength machine, moving just scapula and not arms, to really squeeze that area, but that's all I got. if anyone could please point me in a direction, ,maybe links or pics, I would greatly appreciate it.



60 Seconds on Muscle - Shrugs - Repeat in a loop

Branch says "heavy" barbell and "heavy" dumbell shrugs.
And EVERYONE knows Branch got some massive traps

Before i hurt the shoulders....i would do 495lb straight barbell shrugs...4-5sets
I loved doin them. no lighter. no heavier(no more plates...lol)


----------



## thebrick (Apr 4, 2013)

I like shrugs but try these for variety. 
Lay chest down on an incline bench, arms hanging down with dumbbells in hand. Pull the dumbells up, squeezing those lower traps.


----------



## omegachewy (Apr 4, 2013)

thebrick said:


> I like shrugs but try these for variety.
> Lay chest down on an incline bench, arms hanging down with dumbbells in hand. Pull the dumbells up, squeezing those lower traps.



that is the variant I mentioned. cept mine was 45degrees rather than parallel


----------



## omegachewy (Apr 4, 2013)

LuKiFeR said:


> 60 Seconds on Muscle - Shrugs - Repeat in a loop
> 
> Branch says "heavy" barbell and "heavy" dumbell shrugs.
> And EVERYONE knows Branch got some massive traps
> ...



I can already shrug that mate. my superior traps are fine (what an upright shrug would target, mostly.) im reffering to the "back straps" the area between the scapula.


----------



## thebrick (Apr 4, 2013)

omegachewy said:


> that is the variant I mentioned. cept mine was 45degrees rather than parallel



Sorry, missed that and yes I meant on a 45º incline


----------



## tri-terror (Apr 4, 2013)

Snatch Grip Deadlifts.  Trust me.


----------



## LuKiFeR (Apr 4, 2013)

tri-terror said:


> Snatch Grip Deadlifts.  Trust me.



Shit...sry Omega....meant to tell u deads also.
I think in tht video...branch says tht also


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 4, 2013)

Standing rope pulls over head .like you want to pound both fists on a wall but instead use a cable lat pull down .hook up v rope.put one foot on seat and pull rope over head with thumbs facing back and squeeze upon contraction. Thicken those bad boys up...ib


----------



## AtomAnt (Apr 4, 2013)

Omega, give this a shot.  Get on a cable row and use either a triceps rope or a close neutral grip row attachment.  Don't go really heavy. Grab the rope/handle and allow your arms to be at full extension and let your scapulas expand by relaxing your back and shoulders.  You should feel you back kind of roll forward and get very wide.  Once you reach the maximum streched position fully contract your scapulas and hold the peak contraction for several seconds.  

Give that a try and see if that hits where you are looking to grow


----------



## omegachewy (Apr 5, 2013)

tri-terror said:


> Snatch Grip Deadlifts.  Trust me.



would you say that the whole movement (from squat to straight leg) is necessary? as in doing a half dead lift (rack pull). my dead lift sucks because I don't like big compound movements like that. ive always trained isolation. ive never understood training your entire body for one part. get me? 

just trying to understand the logic in this movement. thanks mate.


----------



## tripletotal (Apr 6, 2013)

tri-terror said:


> Snatch Grip Deadlifts.  Trust me.



These fucking work. pulling off blocks lets you load the shit out of the bar.


----------



## omegachewy (Apr 6, 2013)

tripletotal said:


> These fucking work. pulling off blocks lets you load the shit out of the bar.



how tall are said blocks?


----------



## tripletotal (Apr 6, 2013)

omegachewy said:


> how tall are said blocks?



6”? You want to be able to easily pass the knee and the spine should be close to parallel to the floor near the start.

Bar should be at mid-shin when the plates are sitting on the blocks. you could also do it as a rack pull if you don't have blocks.


----------



## AtomAnt (Apr 8, 2013)

tripletotal said:


> 6”? You want to be able to easily pass the knee and the spine should be close to parallel to the floor near the start.
> 
> Bar should be at mid-shin when the plates are sitting on the blocks. you could also do it as a rack pull if you don't have blocks.



Yeah, I do them as a rack pull with pins set at mid-shin.  These bad boys will torch ya up


----------



## tri-terror (Apr 8, 2013)

I do them off the floor for greater time under tension, but rack deads or off blocks should work well too.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 8, 2013)

AtomAnt said:


> Omega, give this a shot.  Get on a cable row and use either a triceps rope or a close neutral grip row attachment.  Don't go really heavy. Grab the rope/handle and allow your arms to be at full extension and let your scapulas expand by relaxing your back and shoulders.  You should feel you back kind of roll forward and get very wide.  Once you reach the maximum streched position fully contract your scapulas and hold the peak contraction for several seconds.
> 
> Give that a try and see if that hits where you are looking to grow


Glad  u went technical on what i meant.its a good movement.


----------



## omegachewy (Apr 8, 2013)

thanks guys. Ive done rack pulls before, but never with the snatch grip. will try from ground, but I have a weak lower back, so may have to use rack for maximum load.


----------



## LuKiFeR (Apr 8, 2013)

omegachewy said:


> thanks guys. Ive done rack pulls before, but never with the snatch grip. will try from ground, but I have a weak lower back, so may have to use rack for maximum load.



snds dumb...but i use dumbells and sit on incline bench n do shrugs...stand str8 shrugs n also bent over shrugs. 3 diff angles.


----------



## omegachewy (Apr 8, 2013)

LuKiFeR said:


> snds dumb...but i use dumbells and sit on incline bench n do shrugs...stand str8 shrugs n also bent over shrugs. 3 diff angles.



you put your back to the incline bench and let your arms lie back?


----------



## LuKiFeR (Apr 8, 2013)

omegachewy said:


> you put your back to the incline bench and let your arms lie back?



haha.  its akward. my liftin partner n i were tryin to figure exercises n he came up with tht.
its one of those like puttin the bar behind yur back...like standing barbell curls...behibd yur bak....to work yur rear delt.  lol


----------



## omegachewy (Apr 9, 2013)

that would honestly tear my shoulder out of place. My chiropractor said hes never met someone as tense as me. I cant do an overhead squat (hold the bar straight up and squat) because my arms don't go backwards. I cant touch my either of my hands to their respectful shoulders. Some of this is tendon tension and some is muscle on small bones. but my ROM is getting smaller and smaller.


----------



## LuKiFeR (Apr 9, 2013)

omegachewy said:


> that would honestly tear my shoulder out of place. My chiropractor said hes never met someone as tense as me. I cant do an overhead squat (hold the bar straight up and squat) because my arms don't go backwards. I cant touch my either of my hands to their respectful shoulders. Some of this is tendon tension and some is muscle on small bones. but my ROM is getting smaller and smaller.



thats bc youre gettn bigger n bigger. lol

u think Ronnie Coleman can wipe his ass??


----------



## tripletotal (Apr 9, 2013)

omegachewy said:


> that would honestly tear my shoulder out of place. My chiropractor said hes never met someone as tense as me. I cant do an overhead squat (hold the bar straight up and squat) because my arms don't go backwards. I cant touch my either of my hands to their respectful shoulders. Some of this is tendon tension and some is muscle on small bones. but my ROM is getting smaller and smaller.



There are almost no men that can touch their hand to the respective shoulder. Most women can.


----------



## omegachewy (Apr 12, 2013)

started the snatch grip deadlift from the ground, honestly don't feel any upper back. ive only been doing 135, so as to make the proper connections, form, etc, and only feel my wuss ass lower back. 
thoughts?


----------



## tripletotal (Apr 12, 2013)

omegachewy said:


> started the snatch grip deadlift from the ground, honestly don't feel any upper back. ive only been doing 135, so as to make the proper connections, form, etc, and only feel my wuss ass lower back.
> thoughts?



Tighten up your abs, lock down your lats, head up, pull explosively to a nearly vertical position, pulling the bar up to tap the middle of your chest.

You'll probably need more weight. If you can tap your chest and control the weight on the way down (first extending your arms, then shoulders, then squatting down to set the bar down lightly) more than 5 or 6 times, increase the weight.

Be careful to keep your back straight throughout the movement. Maybe this calls for a video...


----------



## omegachewy (Apr 12, 2013)

oh...so youre actually supposed to snatch it...thought that was just the grip.


----------



## tripletotal (Apr 13, 2013)

omegachewy said:


> oh...so youre actually supposed to snatch it...thought that was just the grip.



Yes and no.

Yes, the explosive lift stresses the upper back muscles really well. But if you have a lot of weight on the bar, and the rest of your body can handle it, and you start from pins or blocks in order to spare your lower back some and allow greater load, you'll hit those muscles without the explosive movement. A sufficient load would be one that will rip your shoulders apart if the upper back muscles don't resist.

And no, don't execute the third pull of the snatch (don't get under the bar.) The explosive version of this movement is all about getting the bar up high, with your scapulae going from fully extended to fully retracted and back to fully extended (when you bring the bar to a halt at mid-thigh) under the greatest possible tension.

Going to make a video now.


----------



## turbobusa (Apr 13, 2013)

Do your trap workout . Then for a finisher try strapped deadhang power cleans .
Work sets til you cant get 3  clean reps. You might ask Concrete guy for his trap routine. I remember he posted it at ug and it was really good.
T.


----------



## omegachewy (Apr 13, 2013)

tripletotal said:


> Yes and no.
> 
> Yes, the explosive lift stresses the upper back muscles really well. But if you have a lot of weight on the bar, and the rest of your body can handle it, and you start from pins or blocks in order to spare your lower back some and allow greater load, you'll hit those muscles without the explosive movement. A sufficient load would be one that will rip your shoulders apart if the upper back muscles don't resist.
> 
> ...



awesome! looking forward to it!


----------



## omegachewy (Apr 13, 2013)

turbobusa said:


> Do your trap workout . Then for a finisher try strapped deadhang power cleans .
> Work sets til you cant get 3  clean reps. You might ask Concrete guy for his trap routine. I remember he posted it at ug and it was really good.
> T.



strap-on dangling what? lol in all seriousness though. I will. He seems like a cool guy so hopefully he would mind copy pasting it to here.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jun 18, 2013)

Acton said:


> Well guys,According to me that first of all we should be take
> care of the health issues because health is wealth.Some tips
> here for keep good health.....
> Drink pure water
> ...



Ummm did some one say walk? And light gym... Light at the gym... Some one get Hawk in here ASAP!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 18, 2013)

Acton = :spam: troll


----------



## tripletotal (Jun 19, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Acton = :spam: troll



Seemed like solid advice to me ...


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 20, 2013)

No one cares..!   If acton cared he or she would have said something..o well..im done police volunteering..


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jun 20, 2013)

Seen a few spammers as of late but this one is not starting his own thread like the other ones I see here and at pm so probably not right out there for the mods to see.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jun 20, 2013)

You always know its a spammer cause their grammar is total crap... Spelling is always fine but conjugating verbs isn't a strong point of theirs.


----------

